# Stolen! reported on police news report



## Cecile (9 March 2017)

I hope I have linked this correctly
2.5 month old foal stolen from Crabmill Lane, Wythall
Crime Ref No West Mercia police 545s8317

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0873394621811.388636.578726810&type=3&theater


----------

